

Scalable Electronics Fabrication by CircuitHub - janineyoong
http://octopart.com/blog/archives/2014/4/api-spotlight%253A-scalable-electronics-fabrication-by-circuithub

======
thisjepisje
Does it support pre-programmed microcontrollers? Pre-programmed with code I
supply, that is.

~~~
seddona
Yes, not yet via the web interface. Please email support@circuithub.com .
Thanks.

------
michaelt
Strange decision to go with dropbox-only, instead of letting users just upload
a zip file.

~~~
RehnoLindeque
Thanks for the feedback! Dropbox makes it convenient to create a revision of
your project at any point during the design (and you can create as many
revisions as you'd like). This helps with revision control, but more
importantly it allows you to keep tabs on manufacturing costs during
development.

~~~
bronson
Dropbox is also fast and loose with the security of your files. They're super
easy to use but not really meant for anything secret.

~~~
weland
> They're super easy to use but not really meant for anything secret.

If you read their privacy policy, neither are CircuitHub's services, but given
their target audience, it's probably a good choice.

~~~
RehnoLindeque
To clarify, CircuitHub will not disclose private designs to anyone outside of
CircuitHub and our manufacturing partners. We take this very seriously! If you
have any concerns about the confidentiality of your design, feel free to
contact us at support at circuithub.com.

~~~
weland
Sorry if my comment sounded rude. I'm actually a big fan of what you guys are
doing! I went through more pains than I care to describe in an HN post making
PCBs at home or trying to piggyback on companies I was working with for my
side-projects. I'd be a much smarter man now if something like CH had existed
fifteen years ago when I first spent weeks gathering the materials with which
I eventually ruined my parents' kitchen table trying to make a PCB _at home_
instead of, say, tending to my equally important studies. And if I ever find
time for the gazillion open-source hardware ideas I have, CH will definitely
be my first stop!

As for the privacy policy though, first it says that the following is part of
the information CircuitHub collects:

> Files. We collect and store the information you upload, download, or access
> with the CircuitHub Service (“Files”). If you add a file to CircuitHub that
> has been previously uploaded by you or another user, we may associate all or
> a portion of the previous file with your account rather than storing a
> duplicate.

And then, for example, it says this:

> Business Transfers. If we are involved in a merger, acquisition, or sale of
> all or a portion of our assets, your information may be transferred as part
> of that transaction, but we will notify you (for example, via email and/or a
> prominent notice on our website) of any change in control or use of your
> Personal Information or Files, or if either become subject to a different
> Privacy Policy. We will also notify you of choices you may have regarding
> the information.

I'm not a lawyer (my diploma says EE which is why I'm not writing this from
Belize or something :-) ) but this sounds like anyone who buys CH can end up
with access to designs and the user may or may not have a choice about it
(i.e. the "choices he may have regarding the information" don't necessarily
include "remove it").

------
notastartup
so let me get this straight, scalable means that I can produce my own line of
mp3 players? Article talks about OEM experience limited to Apple and big
players until today, is this really true?

~~~
seddona
We are currently producing thousands of units for customers, but have yet to
reach Apple scale.

